# Frozen snow on goggles' outer lens



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd ride down sans goggles like a boss...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I just scrape the outside of the lens. The outside isn't as delicate as the inside -- no anti-fog coating.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I use an expired pass (plastic rectangle similar to a credit card) attached to a retractable lanyard clipped to the outside of my jacket to scrape off ice. It works great; even better than those flexible Skigees.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I just scrape it off with my mitt. Seems to work fine for me. I like Toecutter's idea though.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Nobody has mentioned this yet.

I don't know where you ride at, so this may not be an option at the top on your mountain. Put them under a hand dryer in the restroom. It unfogs your goggles and melts the ice crystals away.

This is what I do.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> Nobody has mentioned this yet.
> 
> I don't know where you ride at, so this may not be an option at the top on your mountain. Put them under a hand dryer in the restroom. It unfogs your goggles and melts the ice crystals away.
> 
> This is what I do.


and what does he do when hes not bro-ing out in the lodge


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> Nobody has mentioned this yet.
> 
> I don't know where you ride at, so this may not be an option at the top on your mountain. Put them under a hand dryer in the restroom. It unfogs your goggles and melts the ice crystals away.
> 
> This is what I do.


That would definitely work but here in the PNW you can have freezing fog on each run.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

kusanagi said:


> For instance you get out of a cable car or a gondola, the snow in a blizzard melts on your relatively-warm outer lens and re-freezes instantaneously, leaving a layer of frozen ice crystals on it and blocks your vision.
> Another scenario would be on a chairlift. It is sleeting at the valley and the watery ice crystals deposit on to the outer lens. At the summit the temperature is below freezing and the sleet freezes and sticks firmly on the lens.
> What would you do in such occasion?


Leave then on, the heat from your face will defrost the lens.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Some gloves have a skigee built into the thumb which is awesome to have.


I have a pair of gloves with the built-in skigee, which is a great thing until I forget that it's there, wipe my nose, and scream in pain after dragging that thing across my nostrils, LOL!


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

Toecutter said:


> I have a pair of gloves with the built-in skigee, which is a great thing until I forget that it's there, wipe my nose, and scream in pain after dragging that thing across my nostrils, LOL!


iv made that same mistake and cursed the skigee many times!


----------

